# Los Angeles Housing 2019



## Isabehl (Mar 29, 2019)

Would really appreciate any tips and suggestions on where to look and where to steer clear!

Personally, right now the only school I've heard back from is Loyola Marymount (MFA), but I'm still also waiting to hear from UCLA, so any input on housing for either school would be greatly appreciated!

In terms of LMU, the school themselves mentioned how expensive the grad student housing is so I'm leaning towards outside housing, but if anyone has lived at Playa del Oro, I'd love to hear about that, too!


----------



## Isabehl (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi...gonna give this another shot now that we're closer to the start of the upcoming school year!  Anybody else still looking for their LA housing?


----------



## kreativesoul (Jun 24, 2019)

@Isabehl me and my friend have an open room in a townhouse we're getting. Let me know if you're interested


----------

